# Argentumturnier



## Huntergottheit (16. April 2009)

Hi würd gerne wissen was man davon hat wenn man dort quests macht?


----------



## Darkdamien (16. April 2009)

gold und ruf


----------



## Leethas (13. September 2010)

Das gehört net ins RP Forum...


----------



## Graggi (14. September 2010)

falsches Forum

aber seien wir mal net so:
-viel Gold
-Crusader-Titel
-verschiedene Mounts
-verschiedene Pets
-Erfolge
-Ruf
-und ein paar Items(aber nur LvL 200)
-...


----------

